# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые мобильные рабочие станции ThinkPad P1 и ThinkPad P72

## Labs

*Минск, 15 августа 2018 г.* — Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] расширяет портфолио мобильных рабочих станций ThinkPad, представляя самое тонкое и лёгкое устройство этого семейства 15-дюймовый ThinkPad P1 и мощный 17-дюймовый ThinkPad P72, не уступающий по производительности настольным компьютерам. 
*
ThinkPad P1*
Lenovo ThinkPad P1 — ультракомпактный ноутбук с диагональю экрана 15,6 дюйма, построенный на базе процессоров 8-го поколения Intel® Xeon® и Core™ (до Core i9) с тактовой частотой до 4,6 ГГц. За обработку графики отвечают видеокарты NVIDIA Quadro P1000 и P2000, способные справляться с профессиональными приложениями для дизайна и конструирования. Дополняют картину твердотельные накопители NVMe ёмкостью до 4 ТБ и оперативная память DDR4 объёмом до 64 ГБ. Автономность устройства поддерживает батарея ёмкостью 80 Вт‧ч.
При толщине всего 18,4 мм и весе от 1,7 кг новый ThinkPad P1 стал воплощением мощности, надёжности и стиля. Премиальная отделка карбонового корпуса гармонично дополняется прочным шасси из магниевого сплава. Внимание к деталям проявилось даже в новом блоке питания, который стал на 35% легче, чем у предыдущих моделей, что является преимуществом для путешествующих пользователей.
Среди дисплеев, предлагаемых в различных комплектациях ThinkPad P1 — экран 4K UHD, способный отображать 100% оттенков цветового пространства Adobe, а также сенсорные дисплеи.
Не удивительно, что именно эта рабочая станция стала официальным мобильным рабочим инструментом компании Aston Martin. Партнёрское соглашение с Lenovo позволит всемирно известному производителю автомобилей элитного класса повысить продуктивность и эффективность персонала всех уровней.
«Всю свою историю Aston Martin уделяет самое пристальное внимание дизайну, стремится соответствовать высочайшим стандартам качества и создаёт совершенные во всех отношениях продукты, — прокомментировал *Нил Джарвис*, директор по IТ и инновациям Aston Martin. — В новой мобильной рабочей станции ThinkPad P1 от Lenovo мы видим воплощение аналогичной философии. Это устройство безупречно во всём, от стильного и прочного корпуса до мощной начинки. Оно станет отличным рабочим инструментом для всех членов нашей команды — как для конструкторов и дизайнеров, которые оценят профессиональную видеокарту и великолепный дисплей, так для руководителей, нуждающихся в ультратонких и лёгких устройствах с премиальным внешним видом».
«Принимаясь за разработку ThinkPad P1, мы понимали, что перед нами стоит задача создания мобильной рабочей станции, которая по вычислительной мощности и надёжности должна быть достойна репутации семейства ThinkPad. При этом она должна соответствовать потребностям пользователей, нуждающихся в лёгком и компактном устройстве, которое можно без проблем взять с собой в командировку или путешествие, — отметил генеральный директор по рабочим станциям компании Lenovo *Роб Герман*. — В любом случае, если вам нужна вычислительная мощность, самая тонкая рабочая станция или просто стильный и инновационный гаджет, ThinkPad P1 станет отличным выбором».
*
ThinkPad P72*
Еще одна новинка в семействе рабочих станций ThinkPad — 17-дюймовая модель ThinkPad P72, ориентированная на профессионалов из нефтегазовой, автомобильной и финансовой отраслей. ThinkPad P72 построена на базе процессоров 8-го поколения Intel® Xeon® и Core™ и комплектуется видеокартами NVIDIA® Quadro до модели P5200, созданной для решения самых ресурсоёмких графических задач. К услугам пользователей — накопители ёмкостью до 6 ТБ и до 128 ГБ оперативной памяти, позволяющие обрабатывать гигантские массивы данных, есть также поддержка Intel® Optane™. В линейку вошли модели с UHD дисплеем, отображающим 1 миллиард цветов при яркости 400 нит. Рабочая станция получила мощную батарею ёмкостью 99 Вт‧ч.

----------

